# Button rechtsbündig



## Java123??? (4. Mrz 2011)

Guten morgen,
ich fange gerad mit dem Android SKD an und benutze die 8er Version.
Nun versuche ich ein Button rechtsbündig anzuordnen. Meine Suchergebnisse sagen ich soll
[XML]android:alignParentRight="true"[/XML] verwenden, allerdings sagt mein Eclipse dann
error: No resource identifier found for attribute 'alignParentRight' in package 'android'

und wenn ich [XML]android:gravity="right"[/XML] benutze tut sich auch nichts.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache?

Mfg

Hier nochmal der komplette Quellcode, vielleicht hilft's weiter:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<LinearLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    androidrientation="vertical"
    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
    android:layout_height="fill_parent"
    >
    <LinearLayout
    	android:layout_width="fill_parent"
    	android:layout_height="wrap_content"
    	android:id="@+id/panelTop"
    	androidrientation="horizontal"
    	>
        <EditText
        	android:text="01.01.2000"
        	android:id="@+id/datumStart"
        	android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        	android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        	>
       	</EditText>
       	<EditText
        	android:text="31.12.2009"
        	android:id="@+id/datumEnde"
        	android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        	android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        	>
       	</EditText>
       	<Button 
       		android:id="@+id/datumOk"
       		android:layout_width="wrap_content"
       		android:layout_height="wrap_content"
       		android:text="Aktualisieren"
       		>
       	</Button>

       	<!-- Dieser Button soll rechtsbuendig gemacht werden -->
       	<Button
       		android:id="@+id/einstellungen"
       		android:layout_width="wrap_content"
       		android:layout_height="wrap_content"
       		android:text="Einstellungen"
       		>
       	</Button>

    </LinearLayout>
</LinearLayout>
[/XML]


----------



## f4b1 (4. Mrz 2011)

Hey,

ich glaub 
	
	
	
	





```
android:alignParentRight="true"
```
 funktioniert blos mit dem RelativeLayout.

Ich würds mal mit

```
android:layout_gravitiy="right"
```
 versuchen.


----------



## Noar (4. Mrz 2011)

```
android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
```

Funktioniert aber glaub nur mit dem RelativeLayout.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Für das LinearLayout müsste es so gehen:

```
android:layout_gravity="right"
```

Ups...da war jemand schneller


----------



## Java123??? (4. Mrz 2011)

Ok danke an euch beiden, dass mit dem
[XML]android:layout_alignParentRight="true"[/XML]
funktioniert im RelativeLayout, allerdings sind dann alle meine anderen Textfeler und Buttons ganz links und überlappen sich so, dass ich nur das oberste richtig sehe.
Also wollte ich fragen ist es sinnvoll in dem LinearLayout noch eine RelativeLayout extra für ein Button zu machen? Oder sollte ich das LinearLayout doch lieber zum RelativeLayout ändern? Dann müsst ich aber noch wissen wie ich die Elemente nebeneinander bekomme.


----------



## Java123??? (4. Mrz 2011)

Ok ich habs schon,
mit z.B.
[XML]android:layout_toRightOf="@+id/IdDesElementesLinksDavon"[/XML]
kann ich die Elemente im RelativeLayout anordnen.

Mfg


----------



## f4b1 (4. Mrz 2011)

Wenn Du das RelativeLayout verwendest, musst Du bei jedem View-Element angeben, wie es relativ zu seinen direkten Nachbarn liegt. Also ob drunter, drüber usw. Dazu siehe hier und hier.

Du kannst aber auch einfach Dein LinearLayout weiterverwenden. Könntest es bei deinem letzten Button ja so versuchen:


```
<Button
            android:id="@+id/einstellungen"
            android:layout_width="wrap_content"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            android:layout_gravity="right"
            android:text="Einstellungen" />
```

// Edit: Wunderbar, doch selbst drauf gekommen! :applaus:


----------

